# Remote Coding Company



## AB87 (Nov 5, 2013)

When you get hired for a Remote Coding Job, Does the Employer Send you all of your Equipment or would you use your Own?? Im thinking about doing some Remote Part-time work in the evenings if anybody has some suggestions

Thanks In advance


----------



## sheardmd (Nov 5, 2013)

I just got hired by T-System RevCycle + and I am in charge of getting my own equipment (computer) and internet access and I also have to furnish my own coding books.  For this company I am an independent contractor, but I did look into several others that pay hourly and furnish you a laptop.  All of them require tests and the one that pd hourly had a crazy hard test that I did not pass.  RevCycle's test was very straightforward and mostly multiple choice as I recall.  I work full-time during the day as well and this will just be a second income for me.


----------



## mrtrobinso (Nov 6, 2013)

*Remote jobs*

I have a few friend working with remote companies, and they supply the equipment but the tests are very tough. I have taken 1 and I didn't pass either and it is what I code everyday. Didn't get any feedback as far as what they were looking for in particular. I am still looking though. Hope this helps.


----------



## doodiebuggy (Nov 7, 2013)

*Remote Coding Equipment*

Hi, I do full-time remote coding and auditing and the company I work for supplies the equipment and coding resources.  When I started with them, I was independent contractor and then I had to supply all my own equipment and resources.  Once I went full-time with them, they supplied all equipment.  I am responsible for my own high-speed internet connection though.  Good luck and keep pursuing it as I love it and as other have mentioned, yes the tests are tough but you can pass them.


----------

